# iron mag hoodia spray



## Nachez (Aug 30, 2008)

have any how you tried it? how good does it work?
Does it work at all? or is it just a waste of 20 dollars??


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nachez said:


> have any how you tried it? how good does it work?
> Does it work at all? or is it just a waste of 20 dollars??



I do not believe the product exists anymore was replaced with this. Prince puts out quality stuff.

Satiety SRT??? - 20:1 Hoodia Gordonii Extract


----------



## Aaron111 (Aug 30, 2008)

Looking for a fat burner alternative can alter fat burning from the body....I enjoy using all natural herbal roots to burn it up naturally I tried the hoodia spray never did like it   im using Merlins Herbal magic Roots Elixir see my sig line for the fat burner


----------

